
Ask HN: What changes have you made to your internet usage since 2013 (Snowden)? - queeerkopf
Why?<p>And Which changes did you intend to make but haven&#x27;t done (yet)? Why?
======
TurboHaskal

        - [x] Auto censorship
        - [x] VPN
        - [ ] No Google services (still using Google Maps)
        - [ ] No Microsoft (ended up liking Windows 10)
        - [ ] YubiKey or similar (such a PITA)

------
BjoernKW
My website has been https-only for some time now, which is partly due to
Snowden but mostly just because it's good Internet hygiene.

There's also been an - unfortunately very slight - uptick on encrypted email
usage for me but for the most part I've resigned to the fact that email
probably will never be used as a secure communication protocol by a
significant number of people which is why I resort to other services and
protocols for secure communication.

I also use a password manager and 2FA religiously wherever possible.

